# Medicines coming Up



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I found some wonderful common medicines this week. They are coming up all over the south right now. “Johnnie Jump Up” Viola tricolor or in this case Viola bicolor. Cleavers and chickweed are also in these pics.

Viola bicolor can be used as a chickweed substitute for pulling fluid out of the system, as a wonderful lymphatic and is especially good when you have swollen glands such as the tonsils and parotid glands. Both are used as a cancer treatment, blood purifier, broken veins/capillaries etc.... high in vitamin c and rutin, great spring tonics (tea). They make great syrup, wine and jelly. Groceries!

Cleavers “Ladys Bedstraw” are a very old medicine (several species in the north america). Used as bedding for birthing and as tonic for a safe birth. They have a strong effect on the kidneys, lymphatic system and nervous system. Another very old medicine used by Europeans and Native Americans.

All three plants come up in early spring. Easy to find and identify, highly nutritious. Nature has a way of doing this… after a long hard winter many of the early spring plants are loaded with minerals and vitamins. 

Good hunting (and do your research)


----------

